# Smelt nets



## SuperYooper (Jun 24, 2011)

My last smelt night finally became beyond repair last year and this year I can't seem to find anyone selling them. I was thinking about trying to make my own. Anyone have any pictures of homemade smelt dip nets? I could make one with a mesh bag but I really prefer the sturdy metal ones.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

That's weird i remember the nets everywhere at yard sales after the big smelt crash .Wonder where they all went ?


----------



## antlerhunter (Oct 26, 2014)

Thirty pointer said:


> That's weird i remember the nets everywhere at yard sales after the big smelt crash .Wonder where they all went ?


scrap metal prices were up then


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

No pics.
Dad used to make a cone of hardware cloth/ wire.
A steel loop attached to a handle ,and cone wired to loop.
A bit bigger than bushel capacity I' d guess.


----------



## SuperYooper (Jun 24, 2011)

I remember seeing some before that were cone shaped which gave me the idea of making one. 
All I would need to find for that would be material to make the hoop with


----------



## Quackkiller (Sep 13, 2007)

Ed Cumings Nets still had some the last time I checked but making homemade ones is more fun!


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

I have seen them at Garage Sales every summer in and around Tawas. Seems if you hit any areas that once held smelt in great numbers, that you should be able to find one at a garage sale.


----------



## SuperYooper (Jun 24, 2011)

Quackkiller said:


> Ed Cumings Nets still had some the last time I checked but making homemade ones is more fun!


I found some nets online but the shipping for them is outrageous. Costs more to ship it than the net itself costs


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

https://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/spo/d/fishing-net/6558061245.html


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

I've got a few I'd like to sell... But I'm a ways away from you!
https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/d/smelt-nets/6545272488.html


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

If you’re ever in SW Mich, message me and you can have mine. It’s been hanging in garage probably 30 years now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Check antique shops too. I see them from time to time with other old sporting goods.


----------



## rgillett (May 24, 2002)

Shoot, just saw this......got a brand new collapsible going in a garage sale Thursday.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

rgillett said:


> Shoot, just saw this......got a brand new collapsible going in a garage sale Thursday.


This is a perfect match. The original poster is in the UP, and you are Back in the USA, having a yard sale.


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

Bass Pro https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/shad-smelt-shrimp-net


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

^^^^ Nylon webbing will tear up in one night of sliding over the rocks...
tb


----------

